# Training 101



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, this thread will be for all the newbies or people that want to learn some new things about how to set up a training routine and keep your program moving in the right direction.
*
"The body doesn't know muscles.  It only knows movements."*

-Mel Siff

*"If you are still training body parts and not movements, you have missed a signifigant amount of information written on the subject of resistance training in the past 10 years."*

-Mike Boyle

*"Write programs.  NOT workouts."*

-Alwyn Cosgrove


Three great quotes.  Three smart guys.  Somethings to think about.

I'll try and keep this as simple as possible so that everyone can understand it.  There is so much stuff to go into with writing a training program and I could write a book about it but I will outline basics and then hopefully people will ask questions and we can fill in the blanks.

Okay, were to begin.  The main things to consider when coming up with a training program:

1) goals
2) training split (how many days per week?  Upper/lower? total body?  push/pull/leg?)
3) exercise selection
4) sets and reps (volume)
5) rest interval*
6) rep tempo*

* both of those will go back to what your goals are *

So lets take it one by one....

1) Goals- pretty self explanatory.

2) training split- Given the quotes above obviously I am not going to tell anyone to train one body part per day.  Is it bad?  Maybe not for a few weeks as a change of pace or a way to increase volume (acclimation) for a short period of time before dropping back and lifting heavier (intensification).  

In general there are a few splits I like:

- Total body 3 days per week with 1 day of rest between each workout.

- day 1- upper, day 2- lower, day 3- off, day 4- upper, day 5- lower, day 6 and 7- off

- day 1- upper push (chest, shoulder, tri), day 2- legs, day 3- upper pull (back and bi).  With a day of rest inbetween workouts.

- day 1- upper, day 2- lower, day 3- total body.  With a day of rest inebween workouts.

Obviously there are a lot of other ways to break things up.  As a newbie the main thing you want to do is pick something you can stick to and make sure that you focus on learning and  using good technique for all exercises.

3) Exercise selection- efficiency is an important thing in the weight room.  Workout smarter not longer.  The exercises you want to stick to are going to be main compound lifts (exercises which use multiple joints) as they will recruit the greatest amount of muscle fiber to get the work done.  Some of my favorites:

upper push- bench (flat, incline, decline.  barbell and DB), shoulder press (DB and BB), dips

upper pull- pulldowns (various grips), pull ups (various grips), bent over rows (barbells and DBs.  Various grips), cable row, face pulls, shrugs (Db or BB)

lower body quad dominant- squat (back and front.  no smith machine), lunges, bulgarian squat, one legged squat, multidirectinal lunges

lower body hip dominant- deadlifts, Romanian deadlift, Straight Legged deadlift, trap bar deadlifts, step ups, hyperextensions, glute ham raises, reverse hypers


with these exercises and all their varieties and progressions you can put together years of workouts.  Be creative.

4) Sets and Reps- As a newbie you really need to allow tendon strength (connective tissue strength) to build up as it tends to gain strength at a much slower rate then muscle.  I recommend taking the first few weeks of your training and using sets of 10-15 reps and reallt focusing on the form of every exercises.  As a newbie anything you do will make you grow and get stronger.  You can only go up!  After you have been training for a solid amount of time you will have to get more creative with your program but right out of the gate you can keep it simple.  10-15 reps x 2-3 sets per exercises and really hammer the form.  After those first few weeks you can begin to increase the intensity and lift a little heavier.  Just build up slowly and don't rush yourself into an injury.  Studies on rep ranges suggest that reps 1-5 are best for strength gains, 6-12 for hypertrophy (muscle growth), and 12-15(20) for endurance.  So, after those first preliminary weeks of training be sure to choose your rep ranges wisely based on your goals.

5)Rest interval- In general the amount of weight you are lifting is going to dictate your (a) rep ranges and (b) your rest interval.  For example, if you are lifting very very heavy chances are you wont get to many reps and in order to complete another set you will need a longer period of rest.  It is recommended that for strength a rest interval of 2-5min is best, for hyerptrophy 60-90sec and for endurance 30sec or less.  Ofcourse this is not the be all end all.  As your fitness level increases you may find that you recover quick enough between sets and wont need as much rest.  For example, some can lift at high intensities (heavy weight) on shorter rest invertvals, say 60-90.  Again, a lot of this will depend on your goals and what you are trying to accomplish.

6) rep tempo is something that should not be overlooked.  I don't like to dictate the concentric (the shortening or up phase of the lift) tempo just because the human body is built for speed and purposly slowing down the concntric will send improper signals to the CNS allowing it to think it is okay to move slowly.  The eccentric tempo, if your goal is hypertrophy, would be a good thing to try and slow down and control.  It has been showen in studies that slowing down the speed of the eccentric can lead to better gains in hypertrophy.  This is due to the fact that during the eccentric (the lowering or down phase of the lift) a greater amount of trauma can be placed on the tissue.  The isometric (the static moment of the lift between the eccentric and the concentric) can also be beneficial to those looking for a greater amount of hypertrophy as holding the weight in place for a moment will (a) require you to recruit more motor units then if you were just to begin the up phase of the lift since you have to hold and stabalize the load and (b) require you to use more strength on the up phase as you are putting an end to the potential enregy being stored in the muscle during the eccentric portion of the lift thus delaying the elastic energy.  A tempo for hyerptrophy on the bench press might be something like 4/3/0, eccentric,isometric, concentric.  So that is 4 seconds on the way down, 3 second hold at the chest and then press.


Hope some of that makes sense to people and as always ask questions and try and come up with a routine based on these guidlines and post it so that we can help you make it better.


also, take a look at Cowpimps training routine thread:

click here

here is a good article written by DaleMabry on conjugate training:

conjugate training

a link to a great human anatomy textbook:

Gray's Anatomy


Happy training.  

p-funk


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

Why not sticky all 3 of those threads into one thread since they are all designing routines?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Why not sticky all 3 of those threads into one thread since they are all designing routines?




okay, good idea.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 18, 2006)

good shizit


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> good shizit




thanks.

to be honest, I saw your name as the last post in this thread and I got a little worried.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 18, 2006)

P-Funk, Welcome to IM!!! 
Good Shit. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 18, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> P-Funk, Welcome to IM!!!
> Good Shit. Thanks for posting it.


welcome to IM? wtf he has been here for a long time


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 19, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> welcome to IM? wtf he has been here for a long time


Kenwood, Welcome to IM!


----------



## kenwood (Feb 19, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Kenwood, Welcome to IM!



stop smoking crack dude


----------



## Raz (Feb 20, 2006)

hello i am just a beginner p-funk and im wondering if you could help out! im confused i dont understand the pull/push system, i thought it was wise to train each bodypart with a few excersises to stress the muscles! Please help in me going about the push/pull


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Raz said:
			
		

> hello i am just a beginner p-funk and im wondering if you could help out! im confused i dont understand the pull/push system, i thought it was wise to train each bodypart with a few excersises to stress the muscles! Please help in me going about the push/pull




I just sent you a reply to your PM.  It is push/pull/legs...don't forget the last part. 

please take my PM, set up a program and start a new thread so we can try and help you out.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice Sticky.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Nice Sticky.



why thank you sir.  long time no see.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ditto.

Things seem to have been interesting around here lately!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 24, 2006)

Mel Siff, bleh.

Great advice tho


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 1, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Mel Siff, bleh.
> 
> Great advice tho


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2006)

*edit*

just added Dale's conjugate article to the first post for more references.


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

How about some links to sites that show propper form and vid clips of how to lift in each exercise.


----------



## MyK (Mar 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How about some links to sites that show propper form and vid clips of how to lift in each exercise.




www.exrx.net

done!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 22, 2006)

www.crossfit.com

Has vids of GPP stuff and more advanced exercises.


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

Dale, MyK
Thanks for the quick responces


----------



## bigboom (Mar 23, 2006)

push pull is muscles opasite each other....Chest back one day, bicep tricep, one day  shoulders legs one day......


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2006)

bigboom said:
			
		

> push pull is muscles opasite each other....Chest back one day, bicep tricep, one day  shoulders legs one day......




shoulders and legs oppose each other?

Push pull is

push muscle:
chest, shoulder, tris

pull muscles:
back
bis
traps


for lower body you have quad or knee dominant exercises and hip or hamstring/glute exercises.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

Other good links for exercise ideas/instruction:

http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/home.htm
http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/video_index.htm


----------



## MyK (Apr 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Dale, MyK
> Thanks for the quick responces


----------



## GFR (Apr 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2006)

Great info P-funk

I'm going back to take a second look...

the bakerboy...


----------



## troubador (Apr 13, 2006)

"- day 1- upper push (chest, shoulder, tri), day 2- legs, day 3- upper pull (back and bi). With a day of rest inbetween workouts."

P-funk, does this mean 3 workouts per week or do you start over right after that last day of rest?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2006)

troubador said:
			
		

> "- day 1- upper push (chest, shoulder, tri), day 2- legs, day 3- upper pull (back and bi). With a day of rest inbetween workouts."
> 
> P-funk, does this mean 3 workouts per week or do you start over right after that last day of rest?




3 workouts per week......some do start over after the alst day of rest.  I would takethe extra rest though.  if you are lifting with proper intensity the workouts should be brutal and you will be fried by the 3rd day.


----------



## troubador (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, Thats what I figured/hoped.


----------



## samuri_sting (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2006)

samuri_sting said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?




you want to try and make some sort of improvement.  Not neccessarily adding a rep.  Improvement could be made in a varitey of ways.

say you shoulder press 100lbs of 4 sets of 10 reps this week.

next week you could:

a) raise the weight to say 105lbs and try and get 3 sets of 8 and work from there.

b) you could try and decrease your rest intveral.  Say you were doing 90sec rest between sets.  Next week try 60sec rest.

c) you could try and add a few reps.  so try and do 100 for 3 sets of 12 reps.

etc..

lots of ways to progress.

start a new thread and post your complete training routine and we can try and help you out.


----------



## samuri_sting (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2006)

samuri_sting said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a question about the importance of resting time and consistent improvement of exercises. I am trying to gain lean muscle (no shit, right), and my strategy right now is to rest two full days between exercising each muscle group. Unfortunately, I am having trouble bumbing up the next level. I have been told that if you don't lift more weight or more reps at each workout than the last one, you are wasting your time. For example, if I did 4sets of 10 reps with a shoulder press, then I would need to do at least 4 sets of 11 reps the next time. So basically, I am kind of stuck with most of my exercises. Any suggestions?




you already asked that question.  i answered it above.


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2006)

another great link to exercise descriptions and video clips brought to you buy ForemanRules.  

click me


----------



## topolo (May 2, 2006)

That is a good site.


----------



## jasonwilks (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the cool links!


----------



## mike456 (Jun 21, 2006)

p-funk, I noticed you have step-ups under hip-dominant, isn't that a quad-dominant?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> p-funk, I noticed you have step-ups under hip-dominant, isn't that a quad-dominant?




depends on how high the step is on how much hip activity you will get.  A short step is pretty much just knee extension because you are locking out.  A higher step is going to really require lots of glute to push you up.

In general, any of the squatting type movements are going to have a lot of both and there are lots of things to take into consideration when evealuating the movement...hip position, ROM at the knee, trunk angle, etc....

I have since given it more thought and I now try and break the lifts down into:

lower body pulling:
deadlifts (and all the varations.....sumo, RDL, conventional, SLDL, one leg, trap bar, leg curls, glute ham, hypers (depending on where you set the pad).

and

Lower body pushing (or squatting movements):
squats, front squats, bulgarian squats, lunge variations, split squats, step ups, leg ext (don't use those that much ever though), etc..


Hope that helps.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 22, 2006)

The other thing you have to consider with stepups and exercises like reverse or walking lunges, is that you are not only pushing yourself up, but you're pulling yourself forward.  This means more hip action, even though the bulk of resistance you are going up against is in the downward direction, there is still inertria on the horizontal plane.  

However, when I design programs for clients and myself, I usually do it the way P mentions.  If there is a significant amount of knee extension, then I think of it as a quad-dominant movements since most people need the extra work on their posterior chain anywya.


----------



## STARBERRY (Aug 18, 2006)

I was told that you should never lift more than your weight, is this true?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

STARBERRY said:


> I was told that you should never lift more than your weight, is this true?



huh?


Like, if you weight 150lbs you should never lift more then that?  No...that is completly false.

Who told you that?  I want their name.  Give it to me now.


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> The other thing you have to consider with stepups and exercises like reverse or walking lunges, is that you are not only pushing yourself up, but you're pulling yourself forward.  This means more hip action, even though the bulk of resistance you are going up against is in the downward direction, there is still inertria on the horizontal plane.
> 
> However, when I design programs for clients and myself, I usually do it the way P mentions.  If there is a significant amount of knee extension, then I think of it as a quad-dominant movements since most people need the extra work on their posterior chain anywya.




I was also under the impression that if you were closer to the platform you were stepping onto that it was more quad dominant, and if you stepped further out onto the platform it became more hip dominant..any truth to this??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

teh further away from the step you are the harder it is going to be to get your body mass over your center of gravity (the foot on the bench) and the more you are going to push with that back leg.  get close enough to not use that back leg at all.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 8, 2006)

i read the sticky


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> i read the sticky


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 8, 2006)

I read the sticky too.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2006)

damn, this shit is contagious.


----------



## StanUk (Oct 3, 2006)

P-Funk: Very good sticky, very informative and some great info in there, good job!


----------



## Alpha (Dec 13, 2006)

Yah this is very good stuff, very informative and definitely a great help to newbies.

Thanks for the excellent post P-funk!


----------



## Bernie2 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the information.  I agree with your philosophy of working uppers one day and then lower the next.  Too easy to overtrain otherwise.  Thanks for the info on not slowing down muscle shortening phase.  That is a mistake I have been making.


----------



## digitalfreedom (Jan 31, 2007)

nice post...im glad i read it bf posting my crap on here hahaha


----------



## Makaveli1 (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't get it, why not just work out the whole body at one time?
i work out triceps, biceps, chest, legs(only squats since i don't go to a gym and have no equipment),abs, and cardio in one day...i guess I'm not doing this shit right then


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

Makaveli1 said:


> I don't get it, why not just work out the whole body at one time?
> i work out triceps, biceps, chest, legs(only squats since i don't go to a gym and have no equipment),abs, and cardio in one day...i guess I'm not doing this shit right then



I am a big advocate of total body training (as are most here).  I don't understand your question at all.


----------



## Makaveli1 (Feb 17, 2007)

"In general there are a few splits I like:

- Total body 3 days per week with 1 day of rest between each workout.

- day 1- upper, day 2- lower, day 3- off, day 4- upper, day 5- lower, day 6 and 7- off

- day 1- upper push (chest, shoulder, tri), day 2- legs, day 3- upper pull (back and bi). With a day of rest inbetween workouts.

- day 1- upper, day 2- lower, day 3- total body. With a day of rest inebween workouts."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2007)

Makaveli1 said:


> "In general there are a few splits I like:
> 
> - Total body 3 days per week with 1 day of rest between each workout.
> 
> ...


Is that one day really enough recovery time to make serious gains?  Thought we were supposed to switch it up so that we had more recovery time ...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

Makaveli1 said:


> "In general there are a few splits I like:
> 
> -* Total body 3 days per week with 1 day of rest between each workout.
> *
> ...




the first one on the list is total body workouts......what are you asking?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Is that one day really enough recovery time to make serious gains?  Thought we were supposed to switch it up so that we had more recovery time ...



huh?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2007)

Makaveli1 said:
			
		

> I don't get it, why not just work out the whole body at one time?
> i work out triceps, biceps, chest, legs(only squats since i don't go to a gym and have no equipment),abs, and cardio in one day...i guess I'm not doing this shit right then





			
				Makaveli1 said:
			
		

> _"In general there are a few splits I like:
> 
> -* Total body 3 days per week with 1 day of rest between each workout.
> *
> ...


At first he seamed to be suggesting total body work outs *each day *with _cardio,_ but then he added that post and clarified that he is just wanting to hit each group in rotation while working the entire body on a weekly schedule ... I think.  

I was asking in case he is suggesting that he work out all groups everytime he works out that he needs to follow the splits he posted.  Recovery time is a must.

Had me baffled for a sec is all ... seemed to post one thing one minute and something to opposite the next


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> At first he seamed to be suggesting total body work outs *each day *with _cardio,_ but then he added that post and clarified that he is just wanting to hit each group in rotation while working the entire body on a weekly schedule ... I think.
> 
> I was asking in case he is suggesting that he work out all groups everytime he works out that he needs to follow the splits he posted.  Recovery time is a must.
> 
> Had me baffled for a sec is all ... seemed to post one thing one minute and something to opposite the next



Oh.  I didn't know who you were referring too.  I thought your statement was for me, which is why it didn't seem like it made sense.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Oh.  I didn't know who you were referring too.  I thought your statement was for me, which is why it didn't seem like it made sense.


You're on my watch list P-funk ... not my advise list.   I lurk on your posts to learn, and it's helped out a good bit.   Thanks for that BTW.


----------



## xonlythestrongx (Oct 21, 2007)

good job man. i tip my hat to you for this


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

Very useful information


----------



## tommy86 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how i could build the fat i already have into muscle without gainning anymore fat? nd what type of diet to follow

Thank you


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2008)

tommy86 said:


> Can anyone tell me how i could build the fat i already have into muscle without gainning anymore fat? nd what type of diet to follow
> 
> Thank you



Fat doesn't turn into muscle and muscle doesn't turn into fat.  They are different chemical make-ups.

Read the stickies in the diet section and develop a plan that ensures you are intaking the proper amount of calories to get you to your goals.

Train smart.


----------



## ffb22n (Jan 21, 2008)

*My routine*

I read all of that.  And I have one question  Would it be alright for my to do hypertrophy one week and then strenght the next or is that just gonna mess things up and make it so I don't reach either goal>?


----------



## thane22 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice thread.


----------



## 1quick1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice thread P-funk.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks.

i have my moments.


----------



## 1quick1 (Feb 4, 2008)

P-funk said:


> thanks.
> 
> i have my moments.



kind of like a reverse blonde moment for us lifters


----------



## lifterjake (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## chef289 (Feb 18, 2008)

great information.


----------



## chalkman (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Traning 101*

Thanks a million P-funk this is priceless! 

I am getting back to working out after 25 years  .... it has really turned my life around.

Cheers,

David


----------



## arnold28 (Mar 27, 2008)

*New to the site*

Guys I have just made it back to the gym..  Find a new site and this guy Wes reminds me of a Zig Ziglar with the muscles!!! LOL  His site is called ...  I am in my first week and so far I have been hitting the gym every day..  Well you guys are the experts let me know how hard should I be training.


----------



## michaelabney (Apr 18, 2008)

*Premier health and fitness club in UK*

I like your blogs, but i need to add some notes. Everyone knows that "Health is wealth". Health is not valued till sickness comes. So better take care of your health. If you want to prevent your health from illness and make it strong...join some fitness clubs. By the way, here is a websites which you can find lot of information about fitness and health.


----------



## Mini Dee (May 7, 2008)

Wait, so if I were to increase the speed at which I perform my squats my explosiveness would improve?

And on a side not, anyone familiar with Kyphosis and the muscles which need to be developed in order to see improvement.  I have this exercise which is on tape and I need to do them in order to see improvements.  The problem is:  its damned boring and wanna do something through weight lifting which would still help me.


----------



## denire (Jun 7, 2008)

whoa! this is a nice thread that you post here. I am a newbie in bodybuilding or should i say i am about to start. Good tips that you shared here. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

nice information.

__________________


----------



## mpmurph29 (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Studies on rep ranges suggest that reps 1-5 are best for strength gains, 6-12 for hypertrophy (muscle growth), and 12-15(20) for endurance._



So is this to say that if I lift very heavy weights 5 reps/set I'm not going to build muscle and only get strength gains???


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2008)

mpmurph29 said:


> Quote:_Studies on rep ranges suggest that reps 1-5 are best for strength gains, 6-12 for hypertrophy (muscle growth), and 12-15(20) for endurance._
> 
> 
> So is this to say that if I lift very heavy weights 5 reps/set I'm not going to build muscle and only get strength gains???



Note the words "best for".


----------



## lgmo (Nov 5, 2008)

There are many different workouts for different goals, and there are many different variations to each workout to gain a different goal. Easy example, doing a lot of sets and high repetitions with lighter weights will define muscles, whilst doing the exact same exercise but doing a lower amount of sets and less repitions with an increased amount of weight will build muscle bulk. There are many different variations. For people just getting started or to actually see what to do to gain their desired outcome.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok so i basically do my own routine and everything at school, even though i dont do all the stuff you say, its not like me working out for 1 and a half hours 3 days a week isnt going to not help me right, even if i dont do all that im still going to build muscle right?!?!


----------



## Herculess (Jan 18, 2009)

what is 5x5 program...


----------



## Mark1969 (Jan 21, 2009)

*thanks*

I'm not what u would call a newbie because I used to train regularly when I was younger. However it's been years since then and I feel like I'm starting over. anyway i like what you wrote, it has helped me to keep my goals small and reachable until my body remembers. 

Thanks


----------



## KJROLLTIDEROLL9 (Feb 1, 2009)

i do 2 full body workouts a week..and rest for the other 5 day


----------



## football11f (Feb 2, 2009)

This is good information.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 2, 2009)

I notice that every Monday I am craving weight training.  I rest on the weekend because I work and then do a M/W/F total body workout.  I am up to 15 pounds with most dumbell exercises and 30 pounds with the curl bar for shrugs and curls.  I can tell I am getting stronger.

SHould I stay in the 6-12 rep range for hypertrophy until I get the size I want?  Or should I alternate it with 10-15 for endurance and strength.


----------



## 44phil (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm 44 and a beginner...any suggestions...thanks and more power


----------



## big2be (Feb 2, 2009)

I need a mass bulking routine please


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> I notice that every Monday I am craving weight training.  I rest on the weekend because I work and then do a M/W/F total body workout.  I am up to 15 pounds with most dumbell exercises and 30 pounds with the curl bar for shrugs and curls.  I can tell I am getting stronger.
> 
> SHould I stay in the 6-12 rep range for hypertrophy until I get the size I want?  Or should I alternate it with 10-15 for endurance and strength.



looks like this thread has gotten popular over the last few days!

To answer your question, how long have to been doing your total body program and are you doing 6-12 reps every single workout for each exercise?  what exercises are you doing?  how are you laying it out?  Without that info it is tough to answer your question.

patrick


----------



## johnereb (Feb 2, 2009)

44phil said:


> I'm 44 and a beginner...any suggestions...thanks and more power



I'm looking forward to reading the responses to this question.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

44phil said:


> I'm 44 and a beginner...any suggestions...thanks and more power





johnereb said:


> I'm looking forward to reading the responses to this question.


then read.. this thread was meant to point people in the right direction, not have someone do all the footwork for you.  read this 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/53106-designing-full-body-routine.html

there is advice on how a beginner should structure their routing in there.

here is something from another link http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/58699-guide-designing-routine.html



> Beginners
> No matter what your goals are, you need to build a strong base and acclimate yourself to resistance training before you apply more advanced techniques. Your routine should be simple, comprised of almost purely compound movements, plenty of implementation of free weight exercises, and a little more streamlined overall. Periodization is probably not necessary just yet. Consider yourself a beginner for the first several months that you are resistance training properly, or as long as you see gains like this:
> 
> Type of Training: Repeated effort method.
> ...



all the information you seek is here.. if you just follow the posts, and do a little bit of research.  formulate a routine, post it, and then ask specific questions about it or improvements that could be made.

not to be a dick, but what kind of answer were you expecting?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

big2be said:


> I need a mass bulking routine please



whats your current routine? stick in the hypertrophy range (6-9 reps), utilize heavy compound movements, and *EAT*. your not gonna grow, unless you *EAT* no matter what routine you do.


----------



## johnereb (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you PreMier.

Was just wondering if there was anything different to consider because of the age factor.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

yea.. lots of patience 

read this if you want detailed bits http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/96101-friends-mom-needs-help-fullbody.html


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have been trining for a month now.  I am doing Shrugs, concentration curls, squats, tricep extension, over head press, lateral rows, lateral raises, dumbell chest press, planks, pushups and cardio on stationary bike.  I am in the 6-12 range for all exercises and am completing 3 sets of each.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> I have been trining for a month now.  I am doing Shrugs, concentration curls, squats, tricep extension, over head press, lateral rows, lateral raises, dumbell chest press, planks, pushups and cardio on stationary bike.  I am in the 6-12 range for all exercises and am completing 3 sets of each.



a) that is not a program.  That is a list of exercises.  how do you set it up?  What do you do on certain days.

b) if that is your program, you need to seriously re-read the first post in this thread because you are missing critical exercises.

patrick


----------



## johnereb (Feb 3, 2009)

PreMier said:


> yea.. lots of patience
> 
> read this if you want detailed bits http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/96101-friends-mom-needs-help-fullbody.html



Patience! Yes, I do believe you may have hit upon the unavoidable key right there. What I once could accomplish in a month now takes MUCH longer.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2009)

yep. just make sure your diet is good, and train hard.  rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont have a bench just yet to do a lot of the presses.  I am doing what I can right now with what I have (a set of dumbells and a curl bar) until I can get a better set up.

I picked exercises that I believed would benefit the upper and lower body.

Maybe you could help me set up something that will give me better results?  Like I said I ahve been at it a month now and found this site for some support and help and so far that is what I am getting here.  I would really appreciate some direction if you do not mind helping a noob out on this.  I have Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays for weight training and Tues and Thursdays for Cardio right now.  I work 12 and 16 hour shifts on the weekends so training is out on those days.

Thanks again for any help you can give me.

Mike


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2009)

the biggest thing is that you are doing NO back exercises??  You need pull movements in there.

patrick


----------



## Herculess (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice One...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2009)

P-funk said:


> the biggest thing is that you are doing NO back exercises??  You need pull movements in there.
> 
> patrick



like p said, do some bent over bb rows, or some db rows.. if you dont have a lot of equipment, then get creative.  there is a thread on here somewhere where we posted ways to workout without weights


----------



## neonebula2001 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am looking at the stuff in the selling sections of the paper and on the net.  I will have a bench soon.  I also do all those exercises during each session and do that three times a week.  I have been doing a seated row and using a chair for one arm row (alternating).  I think I understand better what you're saying with push and pull.  I believe that each movement is working the antagonist group of muscles (like Triceps and Biceps work to flex and extend hte arm) so working one group and not the other throws you off balance, right?

SO doing push and pull works the chest muscles and the muscles of the back to keep movements balanced in the long run and provides a better all around result?  That is what I am understanding so far.


----------



## Sirmirv (Feb 18, 2009)

What will you recommend for fast results in training? Also what happens if you don't rest after a workout besides cramps.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2009)

Sirmirv said:


> What will you recommend for fast results in training? Also what happens if you don't rest after a workout besides cramps.



fast results = read the sticky and write a good program + healthy diet

if you don't rest, you don't recover.  if you don't recover, you break down tissue and create inflammation.  increased inflammation leads to overtraining.  chronic overtraining leads to overtraining syndrome.  overtraining syndrome = something you don't want to deal with.

patrick


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

i overtrained once, on tp-pt program.. worst experience ever.  it shut me down for several months, due to illness/injury and overall terrible wellbeing


----------



## gregc (Mar 1, 2009)

Great info. Perfect for beginner


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 1, 2009)

I noticed 3 or more spammers here, they picked a good thread to spam knowing they will get a lot of viewers.


----------



## FitAl58 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Personal trainer certification*

Does anyone know what is the right book to buy for the NASM exam?


----------



## kse101 (May 14, 2009)

thanx at p-funk..
excellent tutorial for young ones 
keep it up buddy


----------



## znn00 (May 17, 2009)

Dear P-funk
I am 154 lbs and 170 cm tall. I want to ask that if i play heavy weights with 1-5 reps, will i get bigger and stronger or only stronger?? And why does everybody recommend me to play light weights only?? Please i need ur professional help ...


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2009)

znn00 said:


> Dear P-funk
> I am 154 lbs and 170 cm tall. I want to ask that if i play heavy weights with 1-5 reps, will i get bigger and stronger or only stronger?? And why does everybody recommend me to play light weights only?? Please i need ur professional help ...



Dear znn00,

I don't know why people play with light weights.  I like playing with heavy weights as it makes you strong.  Getting strong is great, but if it is size you want, then you need to focus on your diet and consuming enough calories to provide an environment were growth can take place.  While eating enough calories, feel free to play with heavy weight as much as you like.

Patrick


----------



## znn00 (May 17, 2009)

i play lots of soccer is it possible to strength train and to play soccer for long periods of time? i mean i heard that running will take off lots of calories and that running makes muscles look long, any ideas??


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2009)

you can strength train while playing soccer.  you will need to be more careful of intensity and volume depending on how much soccer you are playing.

patrick


----------



## znn00 (May 17, 2009)

aha thnx a lot brother you have been really helpful


----------



## Hench (May 17, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Dear znn00,
> 
> I don't know why people play with light weights.  I like playing with heavy weights as it makes you strong.  Getting strong is great, but if it is size you want, then you need to focus on your diet and consuming enough calories to provide an environment were growth can take place.  *While eating enough calories, feel free to play with heavy weight as much as you like.
> *
> Patrick



lol, sig material


----------



## znn00 (May 18, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Dear znn00,
> 
> I don't know why people play with light weights.  I like playing with heavy weights as it makes you strong.  Getting strong is great, but if it is size you want, then you need to focus on your diet and consuming enough calories to provide an environment were growth can take place.  While eating enough calories, feel free to play with heavy weight as much as you like.
> 
> Patrick



I was reading this message over and over last night and i wanted to be sure of some info i have. i mean can i get stronger without gaining mass? is it possible that i keep on lifting heavy weights without increasing the mass of my muscle? becuase i dont really like being bulky or big. thnx agian


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2009)

znn00 said:


> I was reading this message over and over last night and i wanted to be sure of some info i have. i mean can i get stronger without gaining mass? is it possible that i keep on lifting heavy weights without increasing the mass of my muscle? becuase i dont really like being bulky or big. thnx agian



yes.  gaining size has more to do with how much you eat.

patrick


----------



## znn00 (May 18, 2009)

another question is about the effect of wide,mdeium and narrow grip. what does each one of them do??


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2009)

grip for what?

patrick


----------



## znn00 (May 18, 2009)

P-funk said:


> grip for what?
> 
> patrick



i meant that when you hold a barbell and lift weights, there is 3 types of grip (narrow,medium and wide grip)in grip i mean the place where you put ur hands on the barbell when lifting weights.what is the effect of variation between these grips??


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2009)

What exercise are you talking about?

For bench press, I just have my hands right outside of shoulder width, but sometimes I do close grip - with the hands closer in.  I never press with a wide grip.

For squats I put my hands out a little bit wider than most people because I am squatting low bar these days and that feels most comfortable.

I never do wide grip pull ups.

Is this what you mean?

Patrick


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

I think Patrick meant "for which lift".

For lat pulldowns or chins, for example, wide grip does not build width - it actually takes some of the vertical load off the lat and places it on the rotator cuff. Think "triangle" or "vector" and you'll see the problem. 

I'll give this back to Patrick for the other lifts, since I would be extending beyond the scope of my knowledge for the other lifts.


----------



## highpockets (May 21, 2009)

STANDING FIRM said:


> Standing Firm is new training and performance equipment.



No link but, is this an ad?  3 posts and just joined.


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 15, 2009)

For wide grip and close grip pull ups what is the difference? I mean do they work different muscles or does it just make the workout harder?


----------



## Built (Jul 15, 2009)

Close grip places the force vector directly on the lats and biceps. 

Wide grip triangulates the force vector, reducing some of the vertical load off the lat and placing it instead on the rotator cuff. 

(In other words, don't do them).


----------



## nkira (Jul 15, 2009)

^ I got answer to my question.....


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh okay I see! Thanks for the translation I'm not great with the specific terms! lol


----------



## Riley9 (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome..Great postings..
Thanks a lot for sharing..


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 13, 2010)

it all boils down to this with your grip and that is where you feel it the best at! everyone has a different bodytype


----------



## muscleman444 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Help Please*

I cant put on any weight! At 35 my metabolism has been describe by doctors as "freakish".  I weigh 160, and i am pretty cut, but i dont fight anymore(used to fight at 155), now i want to get up to 190 or so, but can;t get past 165.  I need help getting through this roadblock!  

Supps i have tried
Musclemass 3600 calorie shakes
musclemilk

high carb diet
high weight low rep workout
still take my omegas and fishoil
also havent cut out protein yet, should I?
musclesmarinara


----------



## muscleman444 (Feb 24, 2010)

Very good point!


----------



## muscleman444 (Feb 24, 2010)

changes the muscle focus. inside grips work more pupper sholder
outside grips really work the lats and the rotator!


----------



## thesaurus123 (Mar 1, 2010)

handy, thanks


----------



## FriendyAnil (Mar 30, 2010)

*re*

hello friend ,
firstly who is worry about their health and not able to understand that what they do for lose their wait.so i'll gave you a suggestion that this not a big problem for you.
first i'll share you my experience that i lose 10 kg wait with in 3 years.
now you think that how?
so i lose it by yoga.
yoga is best way for shape your body and it is also beneficial for our disease which is not handled by anyone.
i fell very good because i share my experience with you.


----------



## Dr. Igor (Apr 29, 2010)

*Good*

Thanks for inspiration, Very gooood.


----------



## Nightowl (May 12, 2010)

I was throwing my hands up in the air and going to then melt down to maybe a tear or two, but you saved me...thank you for the information!


----------



## cheappinz (May 19, 2010)

that dog is molesting that child..oh no


----------



## SiennaMein (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for providing me such a good information. this article shows me how to do a good exercise and how to build my routine exercise schedule.


----------



## andrew_ca (Jun 16, 2010)

Very motivating thread. Thanks!


----------



## malachi (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the idea of hitting 10-15 reps while working on their form for the newbie. That will develop muscle training to get stronger.


----------



## ramboris (Jul 6, 2010)

good info!


----------



## ramboris (Jul 6, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> that dog is molesting that child..oh no


lol


----------



## ramboris (Jul 6, 2010)

Built said:


> Close grip places the force vector directly on the lats and biceps.
> 
> Wide grip triangulates the force vector, reducing some of the vertical load off the lat and placing it instead on the rotator cuff.
> 
> (In other words, don't do them).


True! I always hate to see people doing extremely wide pull-downs/pull-ups. The best and most effective thing to do is take "shoulder width" grip. Anything wider than that and it puts more stress on your rotator-cuff.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for all info-  building routine now -  honestly would u workout different if using enhanced since recovery quicker


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 16, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> Thanks for all info-  building routine now -  honestly would u workout different if using enhanced since recovery quicker



Yes, but if you really are a "newbie", why would you enhance?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 16, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Yes, but if you really are a "newbie", why would you enhance?


hahah ...touche . not a newbie . been in it for a few years. its just the name i started on AM forum so never thought about it like that. just people knew me there. so yea gtbmed good lookin out . but if i may inquire ur wisdom . i'd appreciate it


----------



## jerseyszhen (Sep 17, 2010)

nice..


----------



## jerseyszhen (Sep 17, 2010)

good


----------



## Sam yosemite (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Thanks for the input.


----------



## garvey (Sep 29, 2010)

p funk thank you!!!
brand new to this but you have simplified a lot of confusing info i had been told.


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

This will always be one of the best paragraphs to read before making your new training program


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

wow


----------



## GainMuscle (Feb 14, 2011)

This original post very re-affirming for me.  The 4 split methods you describe is how I change up my routines every so often- more to keep my mind occupied and keeping from being bored than from a muscle gain perspective.  

Though now that I think about it, I probably should go back through my record keeping and see if there is a correlation to a particular split that works better for me than any of the others.

HMMM... time for some metrics analysis...


----------



## cheapdanny (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## walterplans (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice post! Helpful...


- fitness equipment


----------



## Tomn (Apr 4, 2011)

I like what you said about workout smarter not longer. Great tips for beginners and yes creative is good


----------



## NJRiot (Apr 4, 2011)

creative is key!  cant get stuck in the same olld same old!


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

nice info bro. keep it coming


----------



## walterplans (Apr 11, 2011)

Very helpful.... great post!


----------



## Pretty914 (Apr 11, 2011)

new to this but rlly good info,


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Get your mind right and the body will follow! Usually.


----------



## base01 (May 27, 2011)

tks


----------



## base01 (May 27, 2011)

great info


----------



## Fear (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

I am new and am beginning to set up a routine the information provided was very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 21, 2011)

very good stuff here


----------



## gettinbig1 (Aug 1, 2011)

great read.----repped


----------



## safavisr (Aug 2, 2011)

P-funk said:


> Okay, this thread will be for all the newbies or people that want to learn some new things about how to set up a training routine and keep your program moving in the right direction.
> *
> "The body doesn't know muscles.  It only knows movements."*
> 
> ...


Great idea


----------



## knightzz (Aug 10, 2011)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Jentry07 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow those are great quotes! Hope you don't mind if I take those for my inspiration! 
Thanks for sharing all the advice as well, really great stuff! I just recently started doing HIIT as you mentioned for the 30 seconds intensity and 90 second rest, it's been working great! I was having a hard time with it, staying consistent on my intensity and time when I was running outside, then I found a great site with cheap treadmills, Nordictrack Coupons- Nordic Track Coupon Code and Promotion Codes in case anyone else is looking! And it has helped me tremendously keeping my speeds consistent during my intervals! I will have to take more of your tips into action, thanks again for sharing all these!


----------



## Gor22don33 (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not sticky all 3 of those threads into one thread since they are all designing routines?


----------



## tsggc0330 (Nov 6, 2011)

To be honest, I saw your name as the last post this thread, I'm a little worried about.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

nice


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Alda (Feb 10, 2012)

Good read.


----------



## srivastava1 (Feb 10, 2012)

okay, good idea.


----------



## JonP (Feb 13, 2012)

looks like very good idea,thanks,keep in my computer!


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 18, 2012)

not sure if this is the right thread to post..


al the time my program was simple,4 days split,and i turn it to upper/lower
with cardio between
anyway
it always were simple,i mean,i went to the gym,i lift my weights,i return home
next time i lift some more,next time more,etc..
(next time,so to speak,ok? i mean some time later)

any way,that's always my plan(no plan actually) i didn't planning three months from now i.e.
or doing systems like pyramid etc...

u think that was good or bad??
do you suggest me smth?

thnks in advanced


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 2, 2013)

So now we are into 2013, i assume the advice is still applicable?


----------



## devin1980 (May 29, 2013)

This is good for help. Thanks!


----------



## panly557 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a 16 month old femaile pitbull that has trouble with pulling on a  leash. I don't want to use a choke chain because i'm afraid she'd hurt  herself. Anybody have some tips that might help me train her to walk on a  loose leash?
slipped disc
herniated disc


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 3, 2013)

though the whole post is of great worth of taking into consideration while you are working out yet the three quotes i am finding of immense motivation to get charge and swing ..


----------



## JuliusMarius (Sep 27, 2013)

word


----------



## usmclifter (Feb 9, 2014)

Good post


----------



## trav365plus (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank u for the tips

Fitium- http://goo.gl/kgNJgm


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Mar 15, 2014)

Be nice if these spammers posts were deleted


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Good info


----------



## flood (Dec 30, 2014)

Funny. I randomly started ready P-funk's Funkalicious thread as I was listening to Ohio Players, Sweet Sticky Thing.
Life's good.


----------



## SayBye (Feb 9, 2015)

good stuff!


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Great advice brah


----------



## bigfenceguy (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice sticky


----------



## BFG (Nov 22, 2016)

This whole sub forum was a really good read guys and i have learnt so much in the past 45 mins!! Just needed to say thank you


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

Great training information! You know I was searching them.


----------

